# Piranha slow and dark



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

I havent kleened the tank in about two weeks, which may be the problem. My p's have lost their red belly, darkened at the spine, and refuse to eat. They arent as skittish as usually and one is bouncing on the bottom. I dont have an ammonia check test or nitrate, only pH which is fine.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

clean your tank...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

do a 30% water change and gravel vac.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Clean that tank at least once a week. Especially with P's and the kind of food they eat. 
How many P's and what size tank?


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Nevermind on the last question. It's not that your overstocked....


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

they are fine now, last weekend i cleaned the tank up.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Great, hope they are all active again...


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Hmm getting really dark is a sign of Getting ready to breed


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

no they are only 3 inches, i dont think they wuld breeed, but i dunno.


----------

